# Potential future Stream 4K user



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

As I am hearing the advent of the disappearing cable cards I am investigating what comes next.
What I want to know is other than pulling all the streaming apps together in one place is that all stream 4k does?
Since I live in an area where OTA is non-existent will I need to go with the cable co. set top box or is there a TiVo product coming down the road that will still provide the cable co. content w/o cable cards?
I guess my main concern is I want to maintain my status quo. My status quo is locals, tnt, tbs, discovery etc, premiums and lastly the streaming content in that order.
Bolt does everything for me that I use nicely. But it seems that is headed for the garbage heap eventually.
I just don't want to have multiple devices to provide the same service.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

If you don't have access to OTA,then I think you're best bet is an Android TV streamer (TS4k, CCGTV) and an iptv service like Sling, YouTube TV or Philo. Sling would be the most integrated with the TS4k, and YTTV would be on the CCGTV. If that part matters. And then augment with your Netflix, Prime, Disney and such as needed. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

Back in the '90s they didn't have alternatives to using set-top boxes from the cable tv providers. But in the 2020s there are so many choices - like ota antennas, Netflix, Hulu and the like. The FCC changed the old rule this fall, but times have changed anyway with set-boxes in the 21st century.

YTTV has locals for example.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

>>My status quo is locals, tnt, tbs, discovery etc, premiums
YouTUbe TV is your best bet now (generally cheaper than cable too) .. and likely in the future .. It has TNT, TBS and Discovery now .. But YouTube TV is different that your Tivo experience. Why not try the free trail of YouTube TV and you will see yourself. 

TS4K stream or other streaming dongles have many streaming channels and the ability to run other applications like VLC .. The Tivo DVR platforms (Premium, Roamio, Bolt and Edge) will continue to work with Cable for now ..How long cable cards will work is any one's guess. 

Personally I love my Tivo DVR and channel guides. Still the best. I have a TS4K. Works fine. But I will continue to use my Tivo DVR's for local and cable channels until that horse won't run.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I wouldn't worry. IT's not like one day you'll wake up without tv/Tivo. YOu'll get some kind of warning. And it could be years yet.

AT that time, if you still want the same stuff you will have to get a cable package from somewhere. Either through the cable company like you do now but use their box. Thru satellite and use their box. Thru the cable package over the internet companies like YTTV etc and use pretty much any streaming device on the market to run those services including the stuff built into the tv itself.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't know who your provider is but someone posted here the other day that Xfinity will support cablecards for another decade. Half your channels will be shuffled off to iptv but your cablecard will still work.


----------

